# ordered a new 3wt rod (& reel)



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Decided the 4wt Sage was just too much for the panfish I like to catch, so I ordered a new 3pc 3wt 7'0" "Emerald Matrix" rod (built on an American Tackle Co. "Matrix" blank) and an Okuma SLV 2/3 large arbor reel. I also picked up a Rio WF3F line to put on it. 
Now it's going to be a long week ahead, waiting on USPS to deliver it!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I got a black matrix custom 7wt built for steelhead by www.midwestcustomflyrods.com (look in the rod gallery. My actual rod he made for me is the last 3 pix posted there.) they are great rods! I also own a 3wt but not a matrix. I have a bitch creek 3wt 8ft rod and reel and man does that rod kick some butt! I love my 3wt and use it more than my 5wt tfo. I use it when fishing for summer smallies in the river and panfish at the pond. I have hooked into a nice size channel cat on it and its almost like fighting a steelie on a 7 or 8wt! its great! you got to wear them out and all that. good stuff! you will love your 3wt. Don't let people fool ya tho! you can cast a size 6 or 8wt buggers or clousers on it too not just the small flies. size 6 streamers is about it tho without it getting very sloppy casting! I heard from someone it was impossible... its not! lol


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

I have a TFO 3 wgt with a Orvis battenkill reel. It's great on the panfish. My daughter was using it this spring and hooked a 2 pound bass ina farm pound. You would have thought she was into a 100 pound Tarpon the way that bass fought.
I use it in NY fishing very small streams for Trout. FA69 is right, you can cast larger fly's. I just put on 5x tippet when I do it.


----------



## Nick The Stick (May 29, 2009)

Fishaholic69 said:


> I got a black matrix custom 7wt built for steelhead by www.midwestcustomflyrods.com (look in the rod gallery. My actual rod he made for me is the last 3 pix posted there.) they are great rods! I also own a 3wt but not a matrix. I have a bitch creek 3wt 8ft rod and reel and man does that rod kick some butt! I love my 3wt and use it more than my 5wt tfo. I use it when fishing for summer smallies in the river and panfish at the pond. I have hooked into a nice size channel cat on it and its almost like fighting a steelie on a 7 or 8wt! its great! you got to wear them out and all that. good stuff! you will love your 3wt. Don't let people fool ya tho! you can cast a size 6 or 8wt buggers or clousers on it too not just the small flies. size 6 streamers is about it tho without it getting very sloppy casting! I heard from someone it was impossible... its not! lol


im getting a 7wt from steve for steelies... nice rods.im getting a 10ft 7wt with a full wells grip with a switch rod fighting buttt o most a switch rod and for more controll with my small 12 yearold hands


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

3wts are fun. especially in glass rods.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I absolutely love my Scott 3 wt. I have an Abel Super 2 that looks beautiful on it but is way too much weight. I fish it with a Lamson Konic which weighs next to nothing. Makes for a sweet trout/panfish/small bass setup. 


Talk about fightin'!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

Nick The Stick said:


> im getting a 7wt from steve for steelies... nice rods.im getting a 10ft 7wt with a full wells grip with a switch rod fighting buttt o most a switch rod and for more controll with my small 12 yearold hands


nice! you getting the rainshadow switch?? my buddy kruggy1 got one and he likes it. I casted it and its pretty smooth. Steve has a rod building section on my forum where he posts all his builds and stuff. check it out if ya got time. Rod Building Section

ps. bigduck I also use 5x tippet when tossing those flies. can use 4x too if you use a 6 bugger


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Steve builds beautiful rods so you cant go wrong with that. As for throwing large streamers, oh yea, sure can be done as I do it all the time. I even throw small 3" EP streamers on my 0wt Sage. Beside I picked a new Scott G Series(Not G2) 3wt from Erie Outfitters for 200 bucks. Had been sitting on the rack for quite some time.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Got the new rod today and took it for a test drive. 
It makes the bluegills a lot more fun to catch!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Sweet! My 3wt is my favorite rod. It makes about everything I hook feel like a trophy!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice report! Enjoy that 3wt! You wont find a better light rod than that. Beside I cant have just one but now have 3-3wt. All have their places.


----------



## Tekneek (Jul 23, 2009)

I too use an Orvis TFO 3wt paired up with an Abel reel and find myself using it more than any other rod I own. My 6wt rarely ever gets used. I even use mine half the time for tossing small bass poppers and streamers. The casting stroke/distance suffers but the payoff of hooking some bigger bass/pike on the thing makes it worthwhile to me. These things make a big, slab bluegill feel like a smallie and a decent sized smallie feel like a steelhead! You're gonna love it!


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Bad News - I broke the tip section this morning. 
It's under warranty, but I went ahead and ordered a new Sage Vantage 307-4 (7' 3wt, 4pc) to replace it, and will keep the Matrix rod for a spare when I get it replaced.
Have to have a 3wt in the rack now (after fishing with one) it's probably going to be my #1 rod for most of my fishing in small ponds & creeks now.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Lamson Konic balances the Scott G series perfect. Dream to cast.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Caught a 2+ lb largemouth tonight just past dark on the 3 wt. Was throwing a big eye clouser and it got slammed after about a 20' cast up the bank. 

Pretty damn stoked about that one.


----------

